# Home computer wiring



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Run Cat 5 everywhere. I'm old fashion myself in that I like having the printer actually plugged into the network. But the router can be anywhere. 

There are new audio systems that have electronic amps built into the volume controls. In that case you run Cat 5 to the volume control location and then speaker wire to the speakers. the older systems used speaker wire to the volume control and cat 5 was used to control the main system from the remote location. You would not run amplified audio over cat5.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Hire the 13 year old down the street and pay him $10/hr. :thumbup:


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

egads said:


> Run Cat 5 everywhere. I'm old fashion myself in that I like having the printer actually plugged into the network. But the router can be anywhere.


I am too, I agree with wiring to every point, as troubleshooting is more comfortable for me.

BUT

On the other end of that thought... wireless is becoming more and more robust for the home user, especially with the "N" standard.

A couple of suggestions for wireless.

1. Any Apple wireless solution, they are the best quality and customer service by far. At my home, I use Airport Extreme for my wireless printer and Airtunes for my wireless speaker feeds.










2. If you don't want to use Apple, there are a number of other 3rd party solutions. I would suggest looking into CNET's review section, as they have always been a reliable source : http://www.cnet.com/topic/wireless-speakers.html


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Indeed, in my household only the printer is wired. Everyone is using wireless laptops.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

chenley said:


> Hire the 13 year old down the street and pay him $10/hr. :thumbup:


agreed.

and just to be *real** clear about it: YOU are gonna be his green helper doing the actual wire pulling while he directs what and where and then does the punch down/devicing when you are done. :jester:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I like wired system better.. however I do have a wireless router plugged into a spare port on the wired router to allow Internet access to visitors (and my sons new laptop) as well as Ipods and play station. Just remember to set a password or you may find some dude sitting in a van downloading child **** using your IP address. 
In plugging the router into the router , it allows Internet access without allowing access to the other computers on the wired router.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.

I thought about a kid or friend more techie than myself, but can't think of anyone. And hey kid wanna come to my house and help me at the local school just does not seem like a good plan.

I have some speakers now that plug into the bananna jack on the front of the laptop and have an integral amp. If I understand correctly I can find units with a cat 5 input?

If that is the case, the router and some cat 5 will accomplish it all.

I'll be sure to try that review link, cause otherwise I am at the mercy of the guy at the store.

Thanks again


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> agreed.
> 
> and just to be *real** clear about it: YOU are gonna be his green helper doing the actual wire pulling while he directs what and where and then does the punch down/devicing when you are done. :jester:


Actually, that is kinda how it works for me . My uncle gets the networking jobs through his computer shop his guy programs the router/switches and gives me a networking diagram and I go to town with it. Running cable, terminating, & verifying connectivity throughout the whole network. :thumbup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Did some more looking and answered my own question. 

I do mostly commercial and industrial work. So if there is any type of data work, we typically install pipe and maybe the wire. Someone else handles terminations and components etc. 

That and not being real technical at home leaves me lacking. So I found the basics book I was looking for....
smart homes for dummies
gives me the background info I am looking for to get started and see options in lots of things. From there research is easy.

Thought I would pass this on, since I am sure there is someone else out there in similar shoes.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

CAT 5 is now out dated.. run CAT 6 with hardware rated for it :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> Did some more looking and answered my own question.
> 
> I do mostly commercial and industrial work. So if there is any type of data work, we typically install pipe and maybe the wire. Someone else handles terminations and components etc.
> 
> ...


You bet!

I ran smurf tube from multiple locations to one central "data" (and vaccuum cleaner) closet... Now I plug in the iPod in one room and listen to it in others...

I put Cat5 jacks all over, but ended up going mostly wireless so that was a waste.


----------



## electron_theory (Feb 14, 2010)

I went wireless from day one and never looked back. If time is money, then you will save a ton just by installing a router and setting up a network. Literally, takes less than an hour to have everything set up and running, I have as many as 5 or 6 wifi devices running off of it at any one time. listen to music, stream movies to the tv, share files. wireless is the only way to go.


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You bet!
> 
> I ran smurf tube from multiple locations to one central "data" (and vaccuum cleaner) closet... Now I plug in the iPod in one room and listen to it in others...
> 
> I put Cat5 jacks all over, but ended up going mostly wireless so that was a waste.


I have 3 unused Cat5e home runs in my house right now, so I understand!

Wireless technology has come leaps and bounds in the last 5 years, so unless you're doing HUGE file transfer at home... there is almost no need, especially with the "N" standard and above.

Not to mention WiFi enabled TV's!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

tonyburkhart said:


> I have 3 unused Cat5e home runs in my house right now, so I understand!
> 
> Wireless technology has come leaps and bounds in the last 5 years, so unless you're doing HUGE file transfer at home... there is almost no need, especially with the "N" standard and above.
> 
> Not to mention WiFi enabled TV's!


I know...


F me...


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

tonyburkhart said:


> I am too, I agree with wiring to every point, as troubleshooting is more comfortable for me.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

JackBoot said:


> That's nice, but for $179 it's pretty expensive. I don't know if that'll give me any benefit over a Linksys.


Plug and play any USB HDD in for a NAS along with an automatically recognized printer with driver update.

MacOSX is the best 

Besides, the LinksysWRT54G + N series are great routers, but you'll spend at least $100 for a quality, comparable N Linksys router, without any plug and play USB attachment.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

tonyburkhart said:


> Plug and play any USB HDD in for a NAS along with an automatically recognized printer with driver update.
> 
> MacOSX is the best
> 
> Besides, the LinksysWRT54G + N series are great routers, but you'll spend at least $100 for a quality, comparable N Linksys router, without any plug and play USB attachment.


I don't need any USB. I have the WRT54G right now that I got for $50. I was looking to upgrade to an N router.

I have an iMac and love it, but I'm not sure if the Mac router will be worth so much more money to me.


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

JackBoot said:


> I don't need any USB. I have the WRT54G right now that I got for $50. I was looking to upgrade to an N router.
> 
> I have an iMac and love it, but I'm not sure if the Mac router will be worth so much more money to me.


If you don't need USB <-> network connectivity, then by all means a WRT160N is the way to go. I would be happy take that 54G off your hands too. I like having them for mini Linux installs.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=WRT160N

Which version do you have?


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

I have the older looking model, version 6.

What did you mean before when you said "LinksysWRT54G + N"? They make a 54G that also does N?


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

JackBoot said:


> I have the older looking model, version 6.
> 
> What did you mean before when you said "LinksysWRT54G + N"? They make a 54G that also does N?


Sorry, that was meant to be mutually exclusive. I just strung the thought of them both being great routers together in one sentence 

PM me, if you're interested in selling the v6


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

I see, and thanks for the help.


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

If you (or anyone reading) have the $ and the need, the Netgear Rangemax WNDR3700 high performance router is best of the best!


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

To be honest the most I do is share the internet so my G router is most likely good enough. Most of my devices are only G anyway, my PS3, my iPhone, my Roku Netflix Video Players, all G except for the iMac.

The one issue that I'm having with the WRT54G is that I can't update the firmware, every time I try it just says that it failed. I am trying to update it because I get drop outs and I'm not sure if it's Comcast or the router. A lot of times during those drop outs I can't get to any website thru the iMac, yet the Roku will play a movie while connected to the same wireless router and internet connection.


----------



## VersaJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

Just wanted to reiterate what another poster mentioned, run CAT6 not CAT5, it's outdated and it not rated for Gigabit speed. Continue to use your CAT5 for phone hookups, but for data, do yourself, and your customers justice and run the CAT6. It will give you a 10X speed increase so long as your network cards, routers, and switches are Gigabit speed.


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

VersaJoe said:


> Just wanted to reiterate what another poster mentioned, run CAT6 not CAT5, it's outdated and it not rated for Gigabit speed. Continue to use your CAT5 for phone hookups, but for data, do yourself, and your customers justice and run the CAT6. It will give you a 10X speed increase so long as your network cards, routers, and switches are Gigabit speed.


Cat5e data connections are fine for 99% of all home set-ups and more-so to the point, because a properly ran and terminated Cat5e will maintain a GB connection _easily_. Remember that most home network end points are only trying to use their connection to their internet at it's highest speed, not internal file transfers on the LAN. 

Cat5e for phone connections is overkill too, as you can buy Cat3 for about 30% less. On the cost comparison note, Cat6 is anywhere from 25-35% more than Cat5e. Now realize that these cost comparisons are between Cat5e and Cat6, not Cat6a which cost about 80% more than Cat5e. 

_It all depends on your needs and wants versus your budget._

If you have the money, Cat6 is not a bad idea for a commercial network with HUGE traffic needs, but most Cat5e data networks in the field aren't even used to their full potential. If you truly have no budget limits at all, then ClassF Amendment-1 cabling with connectors will get you 1000MHz and 100GB. If you want to use the "future-proofing" argument, then run fiber to every end point and be done with it. 

I am all for meeting a spec in a bid, so if the customer wants Cat6 or Cat6a then bid and install it... but I always inform them of the facts and cost effectiveness. For maximum effective budget, Cat5e for a data and Cat3 for a voice is still more than adequate.


----------



## VersaJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

tonyburkhart said:


> Cat5e data connections are fine for 99% of all home set-ups and more-so to the point, because a properly ran and terminated Cat5e will maintain a GB connection _easily_. Remember that most home network end points are only trying to use their connection to their internet at it's highest speed, not internal file transfers on the LAN.
> 
> Cat5e for phone connections is overkill too, as you can buy Cat3 for about 30% less. On the cost comparison note, Cat6 is anywhere from 25-35% more than Cat5e. Now realize that these cost comparisons are between Cat5e and Cat6, not Cat6a which cost about 80% more than Cat5e.
> 
> ...


All true. 

But, you cannot always be gauranteed gigabit speed with CAT5. 

The cost difference between the two is marginal, your better off with CAT6 hands down. With all the home media streaming devices we are using nowawdays, the higher speed rate transfer benefits all devices on the home network. I am not talking about the transfer speed of internet connectivity. I been installing structured media installs for years now. As time goes on, more and more is being added to the home network. Now, we have interconnected TiVo's with room sharing, media servers for photos, music, and videos. Ones with Gigabit speed benefit greatly. I don't come on these boards to argue my opinion, these are facts. Lets not argue the fact that CAT5 is cheaper. In the long run CAT6's minor cost increase is very marginal for the increased benefit you will use it for in the future.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

On a side note... Slingbox can cow stream your home video / tv/ dvr/ cable box to your iPhone via the 3G network and no longer requires a WiFi connection...


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

VersaJoe said:


> All true.
> 
> But, you cannot always be gauranteed gigabit speed with CAT5.
> 
> The cost difference between the two is marginal, your better off with CAT6 hands down. With all the home media streaming devices we are using nowawdays, the higher speed rate transfer benefits all devices on the home network. I am not talking about the transfer speed of internet connectivity. I been installing structured media installs for years now. As time goes on, more and more is being added to the home network. Now, we have interconnected TiVo's with room sharing, media servers for photos, music, and videos. Ones with Gigabit speed benefit greatly. I don't come on these boards to argue my opinion, these are facts. Lets not argue the fact that CAT5 is cheaper. In the long run CAT6's minor cost increase is very marginal for the increased benefit you will use it for in the future.


Cat5e, Cat6/a will only have problems with GB if it is damaged or improperly installed. 

I understand the benefit of Cat6. Realize though, that almost all home media devices are at full operating capacity on a 802.11 b/g _wireless_ network, meaning they are no where near GB. Most wouldn't even take advantage of the "N" standard as of yet. TiVo only uses about 4-8MB/s transfer rate on the room share... which again can be done easily over its wireless adapter or Cat3 for that matter. 

I'm not arguing opinion on the connections speeds either, I'm stating facts. I'm trying to point out with those facts, that your original opinion of Cat5 being obsolete is misconstrued or uninformed.

The cost associated isn't only with the Cat6/a _cable_, but the entire network infrastructure. You have to purchase a GB router, switch, patch panel, patch cords and jacks... every single one of which cost more than Cat5e infrastructure.

----



LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> On a side note... Slingbox can cow stream your home video / tv/ dvr/ cable box to your iPhone via the 3G network and no longer requires a WiFi connection...


I know, isn't the Slingbox and all it's apps an amazing product line?! I have the Slingbox solo connected and streaming to my laptop via my Verizon MiFi, when I'm out and about. I can't wait for an iPad and a streaming Slingbox connection to it!


----------



## blindsided (Feb 3, 2010)

JackBoot said:


> The one issue that I'm having with the WRT54G is that I can't update the firmware, every time I try it just says that it failed. I am trying to update it because I get drop outs and I'm not sure if it's Comcast or the router. A lot of times during those drop outs I can't get to any website thru the iMac, yet the Roku will play a movie while connected to the same wireless router and internet connection.


In order to update firmware on most wireless routers the PC (uploading the firmware to the router) needs to be connected via a cable. Do your best to make sure no devices are trying to connect to the router during the firmware upgrade.

Wireless networking can be a crap-shoot sometimes, lots of trial and error, some have great success right out of the box... others not so much. In addition "outside forces" will sometimes toy with a working wireless setup in the future.

Basics:
Make sure router and wireless adapters have latest firmware and drivers.

Try changing the channel on the wireless router, there are 11 of them, make sure you have a pc connected the router in case things stop working all together, 1,6,11 seem to be the best for whatever reason on that particular router.

2.4ghz cordless phones have been know to interfere with wireless networks.

If you have WEP or WAP enabled try disabling it at least for the time being and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Almost ALL firmware updates will tell you not to attempt to update using wireless..
If something drops during the update the device is dead..

Only thing I ever killed was a DVD player.. But in that case the power dropped for a split second during firmware update.


----------



## Unindentured (Jan 2, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> CAT 5 is now out dated.. run CAT 6 with hardware rated for it :thumbsup:


I wread far enough to read my own answer.


----------



## Unindentured (Jan 2, 2010)

Unindentured said:


> I wread far enough to read my own answer.


 Whatever you do do not run speaker wire thats amplified next to cat anything


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Unindentured said:


> Whatever you do do not run speaker wire thats amplified next to cat anything


I think that's a load of malarky.


----------



## Unindentured (Jan 2, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I think that's a load of malarky.


I had to reroute my home theatre because I had a cat 6 cable running on the same line... Its true


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Faced with a similar problem at home, rather than use wireless or run CAT cables I bought a socket kit. Can't think what you would call them but the router is wired into a local mains socket and any other socket in the house can be plugged into to recieve the broadband signal. I use a laptop in one room and a printer in another. Costs here in the UK about $150 to opperate 5 bits of kit.

Frank


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

@frank - Those are nice units, aren't they? I had my friend use one in his condo, where there were 4 finished walls on the opposite side of a garage, which defeated the wireless signals and it worked perfect!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Tony.

Yes. They are a great invention. There is also a model available that sends wireless a signal from a local socket too. A small antenna is fixed to the plug in socket device and this extends the WiFi wherever you want it - without wires.

Frank


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice! I haven't seen that model yet. I use an Airport Extreme > Airport Express for extending my wireless signal... not quite the same, but looks similar in setup


----------



## MAK (Sep 1, 2008)

JackBoot said:


> To be honest the most I do is share the internet so my G router is most likely good enough. Most of my devices are only G anyway, my PS3, my iPhone, my Roku Netflix Video Players, all G except for the iMac.
> 
> The one issue that I'm having with the WRT54G is that I can't update the firmware, every time I try it just says that it failed. I am trying to update it because I get drop outs and I'm not sure if it's Comcast or the router. A lot of times during those drop outs I can't get to any website thru the iMac, yet the Roku will play a movie while connected to the same wireless router and internet connection.


When I did my firmware update (same router) I had to skip the next firmware version. Worked fine after that.


----------

